# If you like insulators



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

Found these still in use a while back and thought you might enjoy.


----------



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

#2


----------



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

#3


----------



## Bixel (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice green glass suspensions. I love seeing those things still up in the air. The glow so nice in the sun too!


----------

